# Canon Planning to Gain More Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017



## Diko (Mar 14, 2017)

*Canon Planning to Gain More Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017* 
_March 6, 2017_

These slides are from legitimate url source: *http://www.canon.com/ir/housin2017/housin2017ceo-e.pdf*

Quite interesting to read.

_"This presentation contains forward-looking statements with respect to future results, performance and achievements..."_. 

It includes:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Establish a new production system to achieve a cost-of-sales ratio of 45% p/y 
[*]Reinforce and expand new businesses while creating future businesses 
[*]Restructure global sales network in accordance with market changes 
[*]Enhance R&D capabilities through open innovation 
[*]Complete the Three Regional Headquarters management system capturing world dynamism
[/list]

It discusses: 

Medical business restart with Toshiba
Industrial Equipment
Network (read security& Surveillance) hardware & software solutions -> it's annoying to read "Safety" - instead of "Surveillance" :-(((
Further Digital Printing market share expansion
OLED
*ILC* and LaserJet market Share expansion via *new products*
In-house manufacturing and automations + "proprietary tech accumulation" = reduced production costs


What do you think about it? ;-)


----------



## midluk (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*



Diko said:


> What do you think about it? ;-)


I think your conclusion is invalid. ILC does not equal mirrorless, but also includes all traditional SLRs.
In so far that point is nothing new, we know there will be a 110D (or whatever it will be called) and a 6D2 as new products to increase market share in ILCs.


----------



## Diko (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*

What conclusion? Have you checked the pdf?

EDIT: Obviously have pasted "mirrorless" in the title, by mistake. Removed it.


----------



## midluk (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*

You concluded (in the thread title) that the planned increase in market share for ILCs with new products equals that they want to gain Mirrorless Market Share. But an increase in ILC market share through new DSLRs (or even film SLRs, but that is extremely unlikely) is also compatible with the document. They even show a 5D4 as an exemplary new product.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*



midluk said:


> Diko said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about it? ;-)
> ...



Exactly. Why do people post documents without reading (or apparently comprehending) them? 

Nothing in these documents would lead anyone to believe Canon is focused on mirrorless cameras. In fact, just the opposite. Canon is clearly focusing on broadening their business, to expand in new areas. The presentation shows that Canon is venturing and succeeding in new areas, while maintaining and even increasing market share in their traditional businesses, including digital cameras of all types.

The presentation contains good and bad news for Canon photographers. Good News: The company is taking the necessary steps to solidify their business for the long haul, while continuing to gain marginal market share in the camera industry. Bad News: In the future, consumer, professional and enthusiast cameras and lenses are likely to be a shrinking part of Canon's overall business. We will gain from having a company that is financially stable and successful, but possibly lose from having a company in which Cameras will no longer be their primary business focus.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*

Might want to revise the title to "_Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017_." Not exactly a topic-worthy concept, unless followed by "Duh." 



Diko said:


> What conclusion? Have checked the pdf?



Have you? I suggest you look more carefully at the graphic they chose to illustrate their concept for increasing market share through the launch of new products...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*



neuroanatomist said:


> Have you? I suggest you look more carefully at the graphic they chose to illustrate their concept for increasing market share through the launch of new products...



That combo-printer might not have any mirrors...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*



3kramd5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Have you? I suggest you look more carefully at the graphic they chose to illustrate their concept for increasing market share through the launch of new products...
> ...



All you have to do is tick the box for a horizontal filp. I assume it uses a mirror to do that, probably one that can be reflexively moved in and out of the print path...


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*

The flip is done in software. This is 2017.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*



Fleetie said:


> The flip is done in software. This is 2017.



Are you sure? Because those calculations to flip an image seem so complex, I wonder if even a room full of Cray XC supercomputers could handle them. Seriously, a mirror is just a much simpler, more practical solution to the problem. 

Since you're being so helpful, perhaps you can help me find my giant winky emoticon? I was going to use it in my last post, but I've misplaced it and used the small one instead. I guess it was too small for you to see, sorry about that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*

Never mind. Thank gosh, I found it! Might want to read the previous post again. Hope that helps.


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*

Fair enough. I missed the tongue-in-cheek aspect. 


I was thinking "Is this guy serious?! WTF?!".


----------



## Aglet (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*



Diko said:


> Quite interesting to read.
> 
> What do you think about it? ;-)



Indeed, looks like legit corp plan to regain market dominance.
Perhaps, after Feb number like these in Japan...

from:
http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/sold-cameras-month-february-japan/
----------
These are the ten most sold cameras during the month of February in Japan:

D750 (Nikon)
α7 II (Sony)
EOS 5D Mark IV (Canon)
X-T2 (Fujifilm)
X100F (Fujifilm)
Powershot G7 X Mark II (Canon)
OM-D E-M1 Mark II ( Olympus)
COOLPIX AW130 (Nikon)
RX100 V (Sony)
α7R II (Sony)
----------

Canon-corp may be feeling a little challenged by their competition?..


----------



## Aglet (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*

and another good bit about the phone market clobbering the camera market.
YIKES!
BTW... does one phone with 2 (or 3) cameras count as ONE camera unit or 2(3) units?...

from:
http://photorumors.com/2017/03/06/camera-production-graph-1933-2016-compared-to-smartphones/


----------



## Jopa (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*



Aglet said:


> Diko said:
> 
> 
> > Quite interesting to read.
> ...



Google translates http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1049430.html as "Map Camera (https://www.mapcamera.com/) announces the February digital camera sales ranking" and "On March 14, Shupin Co., Ltd. announced new and used digital camera sales ranking from 1 February to 28 February 2017.". It doesn't look like these are Japan-wide numbers.

Edit: I don't know how people in Japan look at their web sites. My eyes and brain are about to explode!


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*

some of you guys must have had a terrible childhood...


----------



## Diko (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017*



neuroanatomist said:


> Might want to revise the title to "_Canon Planning to Gain More Mirrorless Market Share - Strategy Conference 2017_." Not exactly a topic-worthy concept, unless followed by "Duh."


 I see. 

Stupid iPhone. Stupid me!

Will remove the "mirrorless" from the topic.


----------



## Diko (Mar 18, 2017)

Mirrorless, will increase by numbers. However this particular article is quite general and not specific. 

Indeed the stress will be on industrial equipment (generally as all vendors are following the trend). 

Let us also not forget that the 250 APS-C was officially stated as a part of technology for surveillance cameras.

I was also hoping Neuro would be more nerding on the medical part, but obviously was too busy on joking on my mistakes ;-) Thanks for pointing it out though.

Is there any Canon equipment that you, guys use?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2017)

Diko said:


> Mirrorless, will increase by numbers. However this particular article is quite general and not specific.
> 
> Indeed the stress will be on industrial equipment (generally as all vendors are following the trend).
> 
> ...



After all the camera thefts, I decided to purchase some surveillance cameras. Since Canon owns Axis, I checked there as well as the Canon branded ip cameras. Their customers are pretty obviously government agencies and rich corporations, out of my class.

Even so, I ended up with almost $1300 for two PTZ IP cameras. Thats almost as much as my cameras are worth  

I bought from B&H and have the first one now and am playing at configuring it, I have it setup on my NAS, but have yet to configure a storage volume, its almost ready. I can also view and configure on my TV sets thru my Amazon Fire TV. My Apple TV box does not yet have the active x drivers needed, and probably never will. I might get a android tablet and set it up by the front door, I don't currently have any Android tablets or phones, just the Fire TV.

The things the cameras can do amazes me, facial recognition, tracking, line crossing, persons entering or leaving a area, objects leaving a area, the more expensive model I bought even has a heater to keep fog/frost off the lens. some have a wiper.

Actually, we have had some shady characters around, so my wife wanted some better visibility. We are blocked from seeing my studio, or our 1/4 mile long driveway, but not any more.

The cameras have tiny sensors and inexpensive lenses. Obviously, I'll try to spot birds and wildlife, but in reality, photos will not be as good as a camera phone photo, not even close. The area where most of the deer come up every day is not part of the coverage.


----------

